# Call for help: www/nginx and 3rd party module



## joneum@ (Feb 21, 2018)

The port has grown a lot over the years on 3rd party modules, i'd like to open a survey to figure out what modules are actually widely used.

The background of the survey is to find out which 3rd party modules are used a lot, and which ones are very little or not at all anymore.

This should help me to remove 3rd party modules, which are not used at all (anymore), from the port, because the port has become too big by now, as far as the 3rd party modules are concerned.

Which 3rd party modules do you use, which the port itself provides?

Thanks for your help.

Best regards
joneum


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm only using HTTP_REALIP and HTTP_FANCYINDEX as I often use it for basic filesharing behind a (reverse) proxy. But I build my own packages so I'm used to enabling/disabling the options I need.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 21, 2018)

Brotli is very important.


----------



## swegen (Feb 21, 2018)

I use HEADERS_MORE.


----------



## danger@ (Feb 21, 2018)

You could create a poll for this.


----------



## xtaz (Feb 21, 2018)

Ahhh. I already responded to this question on the mailing list. I use and would really miss HTTP_DAV_EXT and have used HTTP_GEOIP2 in the past but wouldn't care so much now if that vanished.


----------

